# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  مسابقة أحلي تصميم معماري للفيلات

## boukybouky

[frame="9 70"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

مسابقتنا اليوم لمحبي التصميم المعماري 

مسابقة أجمل فيلا من حيث التصميم و أسلوب الإخراج

مسابقتنا ليست صور ملقوطة و إنما تصميمات مرسومة

و في إنتظار تصميماتكم الجميلة سواء كانت تلك التصميمات

من وحي تصميمكم  أو تصميمات مطروحة عامة ..............[/frame]


و تلك نماذج لبعص التصميمات حتي تكون الفكرة أوضح 

** فيلا جاد **

الواجهة



المسقط الأفقي للدور الأرضي



المسقط الأفقي للدور الأول




** فيلا أونيكس **

الواجهة



المسقط الأفقي للدور الأرضي



المسقط الأفقي للدور الأول



في إنتظاركم و دمتم بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،،

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*مسابقه جايه على هوايا والله .. 
الف شكر اخت بوكي بوكي على الفكرة الرائعه .. 
بس ياريت اعرف آخر ميعاد للمسابقه ..
وتحيـاتي لـكِ...*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

هيا فكرة حلوة يا ريهام .. بس انا ليا في التصميم الداخلي اكثر من الخارجي .. 


لكن ان شاء الله اقدر اشارك معاكم .. 

شكرا لكِ على الفكرة .


بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## Amira

*ريهام أنا عندي تصميم لواجهات فقط 

ينفع أشارك بيها و لا ايه ؟ و اوعي تقولي لأ ماينفعش *

----------


## boukybouky

و الله رحال انا مش حددت موعد علشان مش كنت عارفة هل سأجد محبي للتصميم المعماري أم لا هي تجربة جديدة كنوع من التغيير عن الديكورات المصورة نبدأ من نقطة قبل الديكور .....و الظاهر المعماريين او محبي التصميم المعماري مش كتير في المنتدي

****************************

إيميرالد كل الشكر لك يا قمر معلش اهو تنويع و هنرجع تاني للديكور الداخلي ان شاء الله ...و لو وجدتي تصميم تحبي تشاركي به في إنتظارك

****************************

يا سيتي هاتي اي شئ هو انت بتشترطي قبل ما نشوف اي حاجة !!!!!!!!!!!!
و بعدين هو انت بتخوفيني لا خلي بالك ههد العمارة كلها ههههههههههههههههه
هاتي بس يا أميرة اللي عندك يلا مش تتأخري

****************************

دمتم بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## hino27

شكراا على التصميم

----------


## ma7moud GOGO

جامد جدا يا فنان 

تسلم الايادى

----------


## Sanzio

الفكرة جميلة . انا عندي تصميمات كتير . بس مش انا اللي عاملها " الوالد اللي عاملها " 
ينفع ؟

----------


## boukybouky

أهلاً و مرحباً بكم جميعاً

كلماتك الحاني طبعاً تنفع ليس شرط ان تكون من وحي تصميمك
انت ممكن حتي تجيب من تصميمات مطروحة عامة في المواقع
كان الغرض من المسابقة بكل صراحة تشجيع هذه النوعية من الفن 
و في نفس الوقت مساعدة لكل من يحتاج تصميمات و أفكار في حالة 
تجميعها هنا في الموضوع ...
ربما ليس هناك الكثيرين معنا من هواة و محبي هذه النوعية من التصميمات و الفنون 

و لكن يبقي انه يسعدني و يشرفني مشاهدة تصميمات والدك 
في إنتظارك و دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## Sanzio

آسف للتأخير  
فلا Ogic 
وهي على اسم الشركة اول فلا تم تصميمها من حوالي سنه 
كان نشاط الشركة اصلا كله تصميم عمارات 









المساحات بقي لسه هسأله عليها  وهقولها لحضرتك 

فى امان الله ،،

----------


## زمن العجائب

موضوع جميل جدا

ويارب ماكنش وصلت متاخر على المسايقه 

           لنا عوده ان شاء الله

----------


## boukybouky

كلماتك ألحاني في إنتظار بقية الصور و أهلاً بك

و بكل التصميمات التي لديك

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## boukybouky

> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> ويارب ماكنش وصلت متاخر على المسايقه 
> 
>            لنا عوده ان شاء الله


الأجمل تواجدك زمن في الموضوع

لا مافيش تأخير و لا حاجة انا فاتحة وقت المسابقة 

لأن ليس هناك الكثيرون من يمتلكون موهبة التصميم المعماري

او من هم يعملون بها في المنتدي الظاهر و لذلك الوقت معنا

كي نستفيد جميعاً مما نقدم 

في إنتظار عودتك ان شاء الله 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------

